# Welcome Stereolist.com as a New Sponsor



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Stereolist.com* is an audio marketplace for music lovers, home-theater enthusiasts, audiophiles, audio dealers, distributors, and manufacturers alike. It is based on classified-listings with no “final value fees”, and members can communicate freely with sellers via private message or email. It is a community that utilizes modern web 2.0 features in order to connect a new generation of music lovers to the ever-expanding world of high-tech audio and video reproduction. 

*Stereolist.com* has an extensive feature set and an exceptionally functional design aesthetic, *register today* to see what you’ve been missing.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome Stereo List to the HTS community! Looks like I have more :reading: to do!


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome StereoList. Thanks for participating. :clap:


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome Stereolist! I'm happy to state that I've been registered for quite a while! Great to have you on-board!!


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome aboard, _Stereolist.com_!

We are happy you are here and really do appreciate the sponsorship...


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to HTS.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard StereoList! :T


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for sponsoring Home Theater Shack and welcome


----------



## chase2twlv (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for your support and Welcome aboard!


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome aboard StereoList.


----------

